# Variation Functions



## Oouzha (Mar 15, 2021)

I recently switched from Sibelius to Dorico, because I like almost everything better in Dorico.

However, Sibelius did have one function it seems I can't get in Dorico: the ability to run variations on musical fragments, such as inversion, retrograde, half speed, double speed, etc. I found these functions to be a really great way to quickly whip up related material and spark new ideas. I may be forced to resubscribe to Sibelius, just to run quick motivic variations!

My question is: is there another, free or less-expensive app that can run these basic sorts of permutations ? (I'd just export the melodic fragments as MusicXML and then bring into the secondary app.)

Thanks! Peter


----------



## Bollen (Mar 15, 2021)

Oouzha said:


> I recently switched from Sibelius to Dorico, because I like almost everything better in Dorico.
> 
> However, Sibelius did have one function it seems I can't get in Dorico: the ability to run variations on musical fragments, such as inversion, retrograde, half speed, double speed, etc. I found these functions to be a really great way to quickly whip up related material and spark new ideas. I may be forced to resubscribe to Sibelius, just to run quick motivic variations!
> 
> ...


I don't know _ONE_ tool that can do all those bits and bobs, but I have used this one in the past: https://composertools.com/tools/

Dorico does have some basic tools, but I'm not sure how many. I tend to do everything manually these days... Talk about moving into the future... 🤔


----------



## Oouzha (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks. I'll check that link out! I probably should get better at doing it manually. But that's the sort of administrative work that wears me out. I like taking the pictures but not so much developing the film.


----------

